

"Eternal" solar airplane flies for 2 weeks, breaks records - andrewljohnson
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12074162

======
iwwr
If produced in mass numbers, these things could replace satellites for most
communication tasks.

~~~
yock
Perhaps not completely replace, but the article does mention
providing/improving communications in areas of rough terrain where line-of-
sight may be difficult to achieve with an orbiting satellite.

